# 9 volt battery tests?



## JohnR66 (May 11, 2010)

Looking for discharge life tests of heavy duty, alkaline, lithium and Ni-Mh 9 volt batteries. Anyone ever test them here?
Thanks


----------



## Light Sabre (May 11, 2010)

I ran tests on several of the alkaline 9 volts. One long test using a 100 ohm resistor. I tested Duracell, Rayovac, Radio Shack, Energizer, and the now extinct Energizer Titanium batteries. Best battery of the bunch was the Energizer. The 2nd one was way behind. The Energizer had the best time/cost ratio. Best price for Energizer 9v's is the Home Depot six pack. 
The Energizer gave it all in one discharge test. No 2nd chance after a resting period. This is the same type of behavior as one of the lithiums would give you. All the others had to use a resting period and still couldn't keep up with the Energizer after a resting period.

I wouldn't even try the heavy duty batteries. All they are are money makers for stores. They have about 1/3 the capacity of an alkaline and maybe cost half the price. Not cost effective. Heavy Duty batteries were out when I was a kid 50 years ago. Some people now-a-daze think they are better than alkalines because of their name, but that is not the case at all.

I never ran any runtime tests on the lithium 9v's because of their cost. You can find them for as low as $6 each I think. The mAh of lithium 9v is 1200 while the alkaline is 600. 

NMH 9v's max out at about 350-400 mAh I think, and that's if you look kinda hard for them. Some are only 200-250 mAh. I never had an interest in them because their mAh was so low, so I never tested them either. Their voltage is not actually 9V. Think in multiples of 1.2V. 7.2, 8.4, 9.6V 8.4V is the most popular.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 11, 2010)

I have a 9v nimh, the problem with it is self discharge IMO, they won't hold a charge for more than a month or so making them not useful in most things that use them.


----------



## TakeTheActive (May 11, 2010)

JohnR66 said:


> ...*Ni-Mh 9 volt batteries. Anyone ever test them here?*


Rechargeable (NiCD/NiMH) 9VDC batteries (aka PACKS) are *EVIL!*   :banned:

I bought some in my 'Pre-CPF' days to '_Save Money_'  over disposable alkalines and honestly, I'm surprised that I *STILL* have some 2000 and 2003 packs (although *CRAP*) still serviceable for my low-power needs (X10 Motion Detectors and Security Console AC Backup). IME, unless you have an application that DEPLETES a good percentage of their CAPACITY within a few days and then gets recharged and put right back into service (i.e. wireless microphone or portable radio used DAILY or at least WEEKLY, etc...), they're '_probably_' NOT your best choice. 

The fact that they are PACKS (SEALED w/no balancing taps) is my main problem with them. It's *VERY* easy to REVERSE CHARGE one cell, thus DAMAGING (and eventually KILLING) the entire pack. It's also *VERY* difficult (for ME!) to MAINTAIN these packs and estimate their CAPACITY (i.e. regularly BREAK-IN and REFRESH *EACH* cell like I do my AAs and AAAs).

Recently, I started yet another Notepad file, recording some numbers obtained via my '_antique_' RS 22-090 Battery Tester and my DVM (and my calculator) to attempt to track them:

```
Chicago Electric 8.4V/160mAh 9V NiMH |  #1
-------------------------------------+---------
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 11.57mA| 10.07VDC [10.13V OC -> 5.19 ohms]
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 11.60mA| 10.10VDC [10.32V OC -> 6.81 ohms] Hot Off Charger!
02/xx/10 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      | 21h 20m  START: 02/06 @ 22:02 - 02/07 @ 19:22
02/06/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  9.78mA|  8.84VDC [ 8.90V OC -> 6.13 ohms]
12/25/09 RS 23-428 Charge: 23mA      | 10.23VDC  @~16:00 - 23:30
10/14/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      | 10.23VDC
[Bought: 05/29/09;
>02/07/10:Bathroom Scale
]


Chicago Electric 8.4V/100mAh 9V NiCD |  #1
-------------------------------------+---------
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 11.70mA| 10.18VDC [10.22V OC -> 3.42 ohms]
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 11.75mA| 10.24VDC [10.17V OC -> 6.81 ohms] Hot Off Charger!
02/xx/10 GE-BC2    Charge: 9.65mA    | 25h 20m  START: 02/06 @ 17:47 - 02/07 @ 19:07
02/06/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 10.39mA|  9.08VDC [9.11V OC -> 2.89 ohms]
10/14/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      | 10.25VDC
[Bought: 05/29/09 - UNUSED]

Chicago Electric 8.4V/100mAh 9V NiCD |  #2    
-------------------------------------+---------
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 11.61mA| 10.10VDC [10.14V OC -> 3.45 ohms]
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 11.65mA| 10.15VDC [10.21V OC -> 5.15 ohms] Hot Off Charger!
02/xx/10 GE-BC2    Charge: 9.65mA    | 25h 20m  START: 02/06 @ 17:47 - 02/07 @ 19:07
02/xx/10 GE-BC3    Charge: 8.55mA    |  0h 37m  START: 02/06 @ 17:10 - 17:47
02/06/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  3.23mA|  2.80VDC [ 6.99V OC -> 1297.21 ohms]
[Bought: 05/29/09 - UNUSED]


Maha PowerEx 9.6V/230mAh 9V NiMH     |  #1
-------------------------------------+---------
10/xx/09 DieHrd Charge: 15mA         | x.xx VDC
10/xx/09 23-428 Charge: 23mA         | x.xx VDC
[Bought: 12/31/08 - UNUSED]


Varta 8.4/150mAh 9V NiMH             |  #1
-------------------------------------+---------
02/06/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  7.97mA| 6.95 VDC  [ 7.75V OC -> 100.38 ohms]
12/26/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      | 8.10 VDC
10/13/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      | 8.20 VDC
[Bought: 01/xx/03 - X10, Bathroom Scale]


Sears DieHard 8.4/150mAh 9V NiMH     |  #1
-------------------------------------+---------
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 10.66mA|  9.27VDC [ 9.95V OC ->  63.79 ohms]
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 10.72mA|  9.33VDC [10.04V OC ->   6.81 ohms] Hot Off Charger!
02/xx/10 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      | 26h 40m  START: 02/06 @ 16:42 - 02/07 @ 19:22
02/06/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  7.95mA|  6.97VDC [ 8.66V OC -> 212.58 ohms]
12/26/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      |  9.42VDC
10/11/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      |  9.45VDC
[Bought: 12/xx/00 - X10, Bathroom Scale]
 10/11-12/25/09:Bathroom Scale
]

Sears DieHard 8.4/150mAh 9V NiMH     |  #2
-------------------------------------+---------
02/xx/10 GE-BC2    Charge: 12mA      |

02/15/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  9.28mA|  8.05VDC [10.00V OC -> 210.13 ohms]
02/15/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  9.30mA|  8.05VDC [10.31V OC -> 243.01 ohms] Hot Off Charger!
02/xx/10 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      |  7d 19h 46m  START: 02/07 @ 20:42 - 02/15 @ 16:28 [FORGOT!]
02/06/10 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      |  5h 20m  START: 02/06 @ 16:42-22:02
02/06/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  4.81mA|  4.07VDC [ 8.71V OC -> 997.92 ohms]
10/13/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      |  8.40VDC
[Bought: 12/xx/00 - X10, Bathroom Scale]

Sears DieHard 8.4/150mAh 9V NiMH     |  #5
-------------------------------------+---------
02/xx/10 RS BatTester 22-090: xx.xxmA|  y.yyVDC [zz.zzV OC ->   w.ww ohms]
02/xx/10 RS BatTester 22-090: xx.xxmA|  y.yyVDC [zz.zzV OC ->   w.ww ohms] Hot Off Charger!

02/15/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 10.43mA|  9.05VDC [ 9.89V OC ->  80.54 ohms]
02/15/10 RS BatTester 22-090: 10.48mA|  9.12VDC [10.00V OC ->  83.97 ohms] Hot Off Charger!
02/xx/10 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      |  7d 19h 30m  START: 02/07 @ 20:58 - 02/15 @ 16:28 [FORGOT!]
02/07/10 X10 Security Console: 30mA  |  Discharge to LT 7.00VDC CC
02/07/10 RS BatTester 22-090:  9.14mA|  7.94VDC [ 8.99V OC -> 114.88 ohms] (White Vinegar on Green 'Crud')

12/25/09 RS 23-428 Charge: 23mA      |  9.63VDC  @~16:00 - 23:30  
10/12/09 Sears 7Hr Charge: 15mA      |  9.40VDC
[Bought: 12/xx/00 - X10, Bathroom Scale
 12/25/09-02/07/10:Bathroom Scale
]

===============================================
TRASH:

Varta 8.4/150mAh 9V NiMH             |  #2
-------------------------------------+---------
[Bought: 01/xx/03 - X10, Bathroom Scale]

Sears DieHard 8.4/150mAh 9V NiMH     |  #3
-------------------------------------+---------
Negative Terminal Rivet Corroded (Green Crystals)
[Bought: 12/xx/00 - X10, Bathroom Scale]

Sears DieHard 8.4/150mAh 9V NiMH     |  #4
-------------------------------------+---------
Negative Terminal Rivet Corroded (Green Crystals)
[Bought: 12/xx/00 - X10, Bathroom Scale]
```
I also bought a few Harbor Freight / Chicago Electric packs to '*Experiment*' with (along with one Maha Powerex 230mAh that I've '_probably_' ignored for too long  ; but, since I *NEVER* charged it yet, maybe it'll still '_somewhat_' work :thinking: - it's for the Digital Bathroom Scale).


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 11, 2010)

TakeTheActive said:


> I also bought a few Harbor Freight / Chicago Electric packs to '*Experiment*' with (along with one Maha Powerex 230mAh that I've '_probably_' ignored for too long  ; but, since I *NEVER* charged it yet, maybe it'll still '_somewhat_' work :thinking: - it's for the Digital Bathroom Scale).



we have a digital bathroom scale (LCD) that has a 9v battery and in over 5 years never needed a new one and I recently got a newer one with larger display (LCD also) that uses 2032 cells instead so I don't have to worry about alkalines leaking in it as the old one isn't worth a lithium 9v I couldn't read it without my glasses on but I can read the new one without them on.


----------



## TakeTheActive (May 11, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> *we have a digital bathroom scale (LCD) that has a 9v battery and in over 5 years never needed a new one*...


I was ordering my C9000 from TD and figured it was a "_once-in-*MANY*-years-to-come_" opportunity (considering SHIPPING) to try out a 'Brand Name - High Capacity' 9V NiMH  . I guess it was the 'Techie / Nerd / Geek' in me...



Lynx_Arc said:


> ...*I couldn't read it without my glasses on* but I can read the new one without them on.


I distinctly remember (in my mid-40s) my introduction to BIFOCALS - the controls on the Men's Room urinal were blurry. I've worn glasses since ~age 12 and never really minded them until then. 

Today, I DAILY alternate between *THREE* different pairs of glasses for:
Driving (and going outdoors) (bi-focal: short-and-*long*)
Reading the desktop and watching TV (bi-focal: short-and-*medium*)
Reading the laptop (mono-focal: *short*)
- I have to remove them COMPLETELY to do 'Close-Up' tasks like soldering and reading a newspaper or paperback (small print)...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 12, 2010)

TakeTheActive said:


> I was ordering my C9000 from TD and figured it was a "_once-in-*MANY*-years-to-come_" opportunity (considering SHIPPING) to try out a 'Brand Name - High Capacity' 9V NiMH  . I guess it was the 'Techie / Nerd / Geek' in me...


I got a 9v nimh on clearance for $3 and never used it as the only things I have that use 9v batteries are smoke detectors, answering machines, alarm clocks, and DMMs and they all are either off most of the time or sipping juice. I tried it in a DMM having to force it to fit as it was a little bigger than a 9v alkaline and 2 months later the meter wouldn't come on. I quit putting 9v batteries in my alarm clock because every power outage it drained it down too much about every 6 months I had to replace it, instead I put it on the UPS I have my dvr and stuff on instead.


> I distinctly remember (in my mid-40s) my introduction to BIFOCALS - the controls on the Men's Room urinal were blurry. I've worn glasses since ~age 12 and never really minded them until then.
> 
> Today, I DAILY alternate between *THREE* different pairs of glasses for:
> Driving (and going outdoors) (bi-focal: short-and-*long*)
> ...



I use glasses for reading and seeing things close up. I can read road signs but at close distances as time goes by I have to have larger and larger and brighter lit print to read things. old age creeping up on me. I used to have better than 20/20 vision reading the last line on the eye charts till my 40s. I now look for digital alarm clocks with large displays on them and put them across the room so I can tell what time it is without putting on glasses


----------



## McAllan (May 12, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have a 9v nimh, the problem with it is self discharge IMO, they won't hold a charge for more than a month or so making them not useful in most things that use them.



You can get LSD NiMH. Not from Sanyo (eneloop) though.
In Europe you can get them from Ansmann, Varta, "Instant", Camelion and others.

Give them a good charger like a PowerEx (MaHa) or Charge Manager from Conrad both which cut off by -dV method and they should perform quite well.

So most of the excuses for not using rechargeables 9v has been eliminated. I would'nt use them in a smoke detector though.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 12, 2010)

McAllan said:


> You can get LSD NiMH. Not from Sanyo (eneloop) though.
> In Europe you can get them from Ansmann, Varta, "Instant", Camelion and others.
> 
> Give them a good charger like a PowerEx (MaHa) or Charge Manager from Conrad both which cut off by -dV method and they should perform quite well.
> ...


even LSD nimh 9v are not useful if you don't use one up in less than a month at $20/2 on ebay plus cost of a charger (smart for 9v probably $25) $45/2 9v rechargables is not worth it period I could buy alkalines for the rest of my life and come out even or ahead as I get them on sale for $1 each at times.


----------



## Black Rose (May 12, 2010)

McAllan said:


> So most of the excuses for not using rechargeables 9v has been eliminated. I would'nt use them in a smoke detector though.


The biggest issue for me with NiMh 9V cells (LSD or regular) is that the capacities are very low.


----------



## MattK (May 14, 2010)

No mention of LiPo '9V' rechargeables here yet? They're expensive but they work great - capacity is close to alkaline, tiny self discharge...


----------



## 45/70 (May 14, 2010)

MattK said:


> No mention of LiPo '9V' rechargeables here yet? They're expensive but they work great - capacity is close to alkaline, tiny self discharge...



The biggest problem with the LiPo 9 Volt batteries, is that their OC voltage is 8.4 Volts, and under a typical load this drops to 7.2 Volts. This makes them comparable to the "old fashioned" 7.2 Volt NiCd "9 Volt" batteries. Some devices just won't operate properly at this low voltage.

A better alternative for these devices might be the LiFePO4 "9Volt" batteries. Their voltage may be a bit high for some voltage sensitive devices however, as their OC voltage is ~10.2 Volts, and under load in the 9.6-9.9 Volt range.

The 8.4 Volt NiMH's may actually work out the best, as this is their "nominal" voltage, as opposed to the LiPo and LiFe Li-Ion's 7.2 and 9.6 Volts. Then there's the fact that none of the Li-Ion "9 Volt" chargers use balancing circuitry. This would favor the LiFe over the LiPo, as an overcharge condition is less critical with LiFe chemistry cells and if nothing else, the battery is likely to last longer.

Dave


----------

